# Home Security (Grid-Down Home Security)



## San (Oct 15, 2019)

I couldn't find a search feature so apologies if this is done to death but I was hoping to partake in a thread on this topic. What are the best ways to prep against a home invasion? What about a grid down situation? The game plan would differ since many items on the market rely on the internet or electricity in general. Any ideas for grid-down home security other than a dog?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Guns. No 'lecktrickery required ('cept maybe for the rail-mounted flashlight).

Check into solar/wind generation. Alarms are pretty much low-voltage affairs, so unless you have a ton of monitors they really don't use that much power.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Dogs are a good early warning and defense along with weapons. Good locks and keeping so low a profile your invisible. 

All depends on where you live too.


----------



## San (Oct 15, 2019)

Here I was thinking of some adult version home alone type of stuff. rasberry pi lasers. robots. lol. sort of serious though. I'm in an area that has subdivisions but is also rural so it's a mix and I don't think I'll ever be able to afford a bug out location that's safer so I would most likely be forced to bug in. I'll look into the solar stuff. seems a little complicated.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

San said:


> Here I was thinking of some adult version home alone type of stuff. rasberry pi lasers. robots. lol. sort of serious though. I'm in an area that has subdivisions but is also rural so it's a mix and I don't think I'll ever be able to afford a bug out location that's safer so I would most likely be forced to bug in. I'll look into the solar stuff. seems a little complicated.


If things were to ever get bad enough that law and order were just thrown out the window you could always use things like tiger traps and booby traps. Thing is those take time to create and if you were to have them already to go you would be liable for any accident and could be breaking the law.


----------



## San (Oct 15, 2019)

Sasquatch said:


> If things were to ever get bad enough that law and order were just thrown out the window you could always use things like tiger traps and booby traps. Thing is those take time to create and if you were to have them already to go you would be liable for any accident and could be breaking the law.


well, there pop goes my bubble ... even if I have a fence and it's private property? I'm gonna look into tiger traps anyways for fun.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

Keep an eye on Solar path lights at Walmart. The solar path flood lights go on sale around now for $1.00 to $1.50 each, They cast a nice 15' circle from 10' in the air. I've had them last 10 to 12 hours before they run out of power.


----------



## San (Oct 15, 2019)

modfan said:


> Keep an eye on Solar path lights at Walmart. The solar path flood lights go on sale around now for $1.00 to $1.50 each, They cast a nice 15' circle from 10' in the air. I've had them last 10 to 12 hours before they run out of power.


good idea. thank you, The WalMart is pretty much the main store out here so I'll keep an eye out for them.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Make really good friends out of your neighbors. Wouldn't rely on anything electronic.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

One thing you can do is hook up a motion detector off a motion detector light, . . . hook it up to a very low power buzzer, . . . or a small LED light. 

The power for the motion detector can be an inverter working off a battery kept charged by a solar cell.

You can run 15 or more of these motion detectors off one battery and have plenty of power to spare.

Set up all of em to signal a buzzer, . . . but each one lights a different LED light, . . . so you know which area or direction is being "invaded".

Really easy to set up, . . . simple electricity.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Fences, Gates, Dogs, Firearms and a Remote/Rural Location off the beaten path with like minded neighbors.


Oh, and the ability to "go to a deep, dark and violent place if necessary".


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Grid down home security? Let's just say I have not been idle in my approach.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I've decidec to go low key with subterfuge to try and protect my home. I have been saving my dead toys, 60" dead HD TV for instance. 
My plan is to make my house look as if it has been looted already by putting this kind of stuff in the front yard, along with some clothing, 
etc. In adition, I have printed signs that will be put up at the major intersections around my neighborhood to try and direct itinerants 
away from my home. Lastly, I hope to scare would be looters from coming near my home.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Put one of those S&R notations on your house.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Make really good friends out of your neighbors.


I think this is one of the best pieces of advice you can get here. For some reason, we don't do this anymore. I know the names of 3 of my neighbors, and that's about the extent of it.
If you want a good ring of security around your home, extend that ring to other people's homes, and be in the middle of it. They can be your alarm, your defensive wall, make first contact, etc... You can be ready by the time they've lost the first fight.

Past that, guns, tripwires, improvised lighting solutions (solar is easier now than it used to be, and lots of folks on here can help), quickly assembled funneling choke-points (re-positioning cars or junk); really let your mind get creative.

As was said, most states have laws against "traps" that can cause harm, even on your own land. Best advice is to have the components ready to assemble, but don't.
I saw a cool little device that used shotgun shells as the alarm system of a tripwire activated device. Do a search for "12ga perimeter alarm" and you should find a few methods of making a similar device.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> I think this is one of the best pieces of advice you can get here. For some reason, we don't do this anymore. I know the names of 3 of my neighbors, and that's about the extent of it.
> If you want a good ring of security around your home, extend that ring to other people's homes, and be in the middle of it. They can be your alarm, your defensive wall, make first contact, etc... You can be ready by the time they've lost the first fight.
> 
> Past that, guns, tripwires, improvised lighting solutions (solar is easier now than it used to be, and lots of folks on here can help), quickly assembled funneling choke-points (re-positioning cars or junk); really let your mind get creative.
> ...


In years past I feel this is a great idea, today however, not so much where I live. There is really no one in my neighborhood 
that I would trust. There is one man, a block away I need to check into. I see a few signs here and there that he could be 
something of a prepper, but not sure.

Back Pack Hack has a pretty good idea. It would require painting all the houses in the neighborhood, but it would be a cheap 
venture. If people are gone, no big deal. If people are still home, I hope they would understand. O I guess I could do it at night.
Kudos Back Pack Hack.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

San said:


> What are the best ways to prep against a home invasion? What about a grid down situation?


Well, San, this depends solely on how 'dirty' you're willing to get. For example, if you upchuck and hide under the bed when your ex-wife's boy-friend shows up, then it's obvious that 'aggression' is not your strong suit.

If you buy hollowpoints for a vintage Luger you stole--and you only use it to fire at the newspaper boy--well then, let me give you a hardy "Welcome Aboard."

Here's what I suggest. If the snickering doesn't bother you, I'd write to 'Annie' for brutal and total action bordering on mayhem. The guys here get bruised once in a while, but to my knowledge no one has ever connected a knuckle-sandwich on our girl Annie...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

paraquack said:


> In years past I feel this is a great idea, today however, not so much where I live. There is really no one in my neighborhood
> that I would trust. There is one man, a block away I need to check into. I see a few signs here and there that he could be
> something of a prepper, but not sure.


I'm not necessarily suggesting that you get to know them like kin, but it's good to have a line of defense away from your actual base of operations.
Not knowing them well would actually serve you better. Getting them on-board with neighborhood watch, but not reaching the point where you invite them home for Sunday lunch, means you don't have much remorse or guilt when they are the first ones hit, lose, and you discover them later. Their sacrifice helped your survival.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

1. Distance away from other
2. Really good Dogs
3. firearms and the ability to use them


----------



## San (Oct 15, 2019)

Chipper said:


> Make really good friends out of your neighbors. Wouldn't rely on anything electronic.


not much of an option since they have got to be the most unfriendly neighbors I've ever met in my life. I had to stop there once (after the first initial bad impression) and I said, "Hi, I'm so and so - your new neighbor" super friendly and she literally stood there with a scowl staring at me like I was a Jehovah witness at her door selling her something.

And I already have an unsavory ex-in-law character type in my life that I think if they had a chance, I'd be offed in a heartbeat. Which is sad because if ever anything did happen I'm gonna have to hustle across the street to the nicer neighbors who are rarely home.


----------



## San (Oct 15, 2019)

Slippy said:


> Remote/Rural Location off the beaten path with like minded neighbors.


Long term goal


----------



## San (Oct 15, 2019)

The Tourist said:


> Well, San, this depends solely on how 'dirty' you're willing to get. For example, if you upchuck and hide under the bed when your ex-wife's boy-friend shows up, then it's obvious that 'aggression' is not your strong suit.
> 
> If you buy hollowpoints for a vintage Luger you stole--and you only use it to fire at the newspaper boy--well then, let me give you a hardy "Welcome Aboard."
> 
> Here's what I suggest. If the snickering doesn't bother you, I'd write to 'Annie' for brutal and total action bordering on mayhem. The guys here get bruised once in a while, but to my knowledge no one has ever connected a knuckle-sandwich on our girl Annie...


I pretty much imagine the best weapons sometimes in my imagination I really think I missed my calling. I like thinking about it - not that I like thinking of hurting people but I think of ways of defending myself if ever I had to when guns are all taken away. which will one day happen - or at least it will be attempted.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

San said:


> I pretty much imagine the best weapons sometimes in my imagination I really think I missed my calling. I like thinking about it - not that I like thinking of hurting people but I think of ways of defending myself if ever I had to when guns are all taken away. which will one day happen - or at least it will be attempted.


"Attempted" being the operative word.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

As other have said:

1 - A remote location

2 - Dogs

3 - Firearms

If any of those 3 are unattainable, then you need to have a really good relationship with God.


----------



## leeroyfalzon (Sep 26, 2018)

1st secure any doors and windows.

2nd CCTV which uses 12v which can be run with a car battery so you can monitor outside area.

3rd alarm/ sensors usually alarm panel + siren runs on 12v and wireless sensors can run on 9v batteries ( which will give you at least 1 year of usage ) 

for all the above you can use solar or wind energy to charge the batteries.

also of course dogs, weapons, etc


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

leeroyfalzon said:


> 1st secure any doors and windows.
> 
> 2nd CCTV which uses 12v which can be run with a car battery so you can monitor outside area.
> 
> ...


Whats up Leeroy? What kinda dogs you got or like?


----------



## leeroyfalzon (Sep 26, 2018)

unfortunately, ATM I don't have any dogs due I don't have time atm to keep a dog, training, etc .. but from my end, I had experiences with Doberman pinchers , first choice as a security dog, in my opinion.


----------



## leeroyfalzon (Sep 26, 2018)

A Watchman said:


> Whats up Leeroy? What kinda dogs you got or like?


unfortunately, ATM I don't have any dogs due I don't have time atm to keep a dog, training, etc .. but from my end, I had experiences with Doberman pinchers , first choice as a security dog, in my opinion.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

leeroyfalzon said:


> unfortunately, ATM I don't have any dogs due I don't have time atm to keep a dog, training, etc .. but from my end, I had experiences with Doberman pinchers , first choice as a security dog, in my opinion.





leeroyfalzon said:


> unfortunately, ATM I don't have any dogs due I don't have time atm to keep a dog, training, etc .. but from my end, I had experiences with Doberman pinchers , first choice as a security dog, in my opinion.


Dobermans, German Shepherds, Belgian Malinois, Great Pyranese Rottweilers etc are all good choices but any dog that would alert you of an intruder is a good thing.

Just curious (from your posts above), what is the reference to the acronym "ATM" that you cite a couple of times?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am in College Station “at the moment”. I see ATM everywhere. :vs_smirk:


----------



## leeroyfalzon (Sep 26, 2018)

Slippy said:


> Dobermans, German Shepherds, Belgian Malinois, Great Pyranese Rottweilers etc are all good choices but any dog that would alert you of an intruder is a good thing.
> 
> Just curious (from your posts above), what is the reference to the acronym "ATM" that you cite a couple of times?


ATM ( At the moment) .... you need to have time to train a dog to be a guard dog.. so the problem is that at this moments it difficult for me to have a dog and train him or her


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Early warning/deterrent... I have some cameras around my property and should the need arise, then motion is detected, they would set off an audible alarm as well as notifying me on my phone or other device. I can also call them up and monitor on a consistent basis. All battery / solar powered. 

Regarding the dogs, I have 3 and the best early warning dog is the littlest. The Shihtzu dog let’s us know if anyone gets within 100 yards of the property. Actually, it can get annoying at times but I don’t discourage it. And when he barks the big dog, the protector, goes on alert. Like I said, on occasion it can be annoying but on occasion it’s comical too. 

Point being is that it doesn’t have to be doby or shepherd to provide some measure of safety.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Go grey. Not the color but blend in do not keep the place manicured. Looks like nothing is worthwhile there. Feigning epidemic. Judge for yourself about traps and triggers. Especially if this is a short term thing. And if a marauder looses a leg. I would strongly suggest the three S’s. Dogs, firearms, fences. Thorny impenetrable vegetation to herd intruders into pre arranged zones. Solar and a good water supply.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Every location is different but in a grid down situation all will have the same problem. You can't have someone outside watching 24 hours a day.

Battery powered wireless driveway motion sensors run over 3 months on 4 rechargeable AA batteries which can be recharged using a $50 small solar / battery charging setup. The problem is keeping the base station powered. Since the base station can run off a 9v battery for about 10 hours you instead hook the base station to a small car 12v battery charged from a 15 watt or larger solar battery tender, no inverter needed. A 20 watt solar battery with controller will also work. A small car battery will run the base station for a week of no sun days so plenty of backup.

A base station can handle up to 8 sensors and ring a different sound for each sensor so you know what direction the intruder is approaching from. Depending on conditions (trees, hills, wall construction) the sensors can be placed up to 250 yds away. The sensors will pick a human sized target up day and night 30' away so it will cover a 2 lane road with sidewalks. The largest downside is that deer and large dogs tend to set off false alarms.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

leeroyfalzon said:


> 1st secure any doors and windows.
> 
> 2nd CCTV which uses 12v which can be run with a car battery so you can monitor outside area.
> 
> ...


Would that be the same CCTV and alarm and sensors (powered by the solar and wind energy YOU make and paid for out of your salary) that Google is gathering metadata from?

I see by you icon, your brain is coming out of your head. No wonder why.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am just going to hang this sign on my front door when it all goes to hell. No worries for me. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> Go grey. Not the color but blend in do not keep the place manicured.


I believe my choice(s) are diametrically opposed to yours, yet both of us has found a system that works.

Here's an example. On Friday nights I would leave work in Milwaukee and get on the slab to Madison. I was hungry, over tired and I just didn't want to be messed with. I'd barge into Joey's Anchor Inn and demand something disgusting yet refreshing. Now you know there's always a big mouth in the room that has probably already been there since noon.

They would usually slowly sidle up to you to deliver some disgusting epithet on the social condition.

My response could be cryptic and insulting but I made the idiot actually ponder if he is on foot or on horseback.

As opposed to your response to "go gray," _*I didn't like trouble brought to me*_. I'd make sure such insults are marked "return to sender" and personally delivered with anger and angst. Yeah, sometimes that's over the top. But a coward dies a thousand deaths, a brave man only once.

But who in this entire wide world thinks it's a grand idea to find a tired biker, worn out from 45 hours of toting heavy boxes and loading trucks, and decide that the cyclist's anger and angst (there's that idea once again) will ever stop even if the fool decides this is a thankless enterprise.

The bartender of that establishment was called "Brown Guy." His advice to my anger was always the same, "_Hey, Rider, those barstools cost 27 bucks a piece..._"

He always had a shrewd head for business. However, if anyone would have asked me, at 27 bucks each he really got taken.

Ergo, *Camel923*, both of us--using opposing ideas--seem to have come across the barriers of time and found systems that work. The Japanese say that when all you have is a hammer the entire world looks like nails. That was usually spoken before Hiroshima got hammered, but I digress.

There is a time to be gracious and a time to be a son-of-a-bitch. For example, I was gracious to my future FIL at our wedding. He was losing his eldest daughter to a throttle jockey. To this day he's the only one I let sit on the good furniture.

To everything there's a (differing) season. The art is knowing which is which.


----------



## gyro_cfi (Jan 12, 2016)

Add security screen doors that open outward. Provides a real pain in the butt for anyone trying to kick in a door. Plenty of time to grab your AR or AK.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## leeroyfalzon (Sep 26, 2018)

Inor said:


> Would that be the same CCTV and alarm and sensors (powered by the solar and wind energy YOU make and paid for out of your salary) that Google is gathering metadata from?
> 
> I see by you icon, your brain is coming out of your head. No wonder why.


First of all for anyone to gather information or metadata data as you are calling it you have to be connected to the internet, or have a wireless system that can be hacked. now in a grid down situation, the internet won't be available and I am sure that 99% of the general public don't have the knowledge to hack your system for sure!. now it in your hand how far you are going to go to secure your home.

also, in that case, throw away you pc your phone and any other smart device because google can and are collecting METADATA from those devices

edited: also if you never connected your device to a network ( internet ) etc its almost impossible to be hacked or to google to get information on you or anyone. so please be informed about these things before you start commenting and attacking someone. you can research this your self. so for a CCTV ( unless it's wireless or connected to the internet ) also for the alarm system IF it's not connected to any network it impossible to be hacked.


----------



## ntxmerman (Aug 5, 2017)

This is just for starters. I have ideas to deter people, but that is a different topic.

I like force multipliers. I have a camera system that will allow me to see what is happening outside. Of course, I will need a solar system of some kind to keep it powered. I am working on that.

Currently, I have infrared cameras. My system has a 16 camera capacity. When the time comes, I will angle them differently and choose some other locations to see approaching threats rather than just the ones directly outside.

It is inexpensive and easy to install. It is a solid first step that allows one person to have eyes multiple places simultaneously.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

ntxmerman said:


> This is just for starters. I have ideas to deter people, but that is a different topic.
> 
> I like force multipliers. I have a camera system that will allow me to see what is happening outside. Of course, I will need a solar system of some kind to keep it powered. I am working on that.
> 
> ...


DO NOT put IR illuminators on them. Anyone can subvert them by simply using their own IR camera.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

ntxmerman said:


> It is a solid first step that allows one person to have eyes multiple places simultaneously.


I thought about this type of surveillance outfit for my home since one whole corner of my house and garage has a blind side. I have heard that just the recognition of a camera will have looters bypass your home--or steal the camera!

What I got was something much better. It turns out my neighborhood is one super crime fightin' bunch! If someone hinky shows up in our neighborhood, everyone, and the cops, know about it...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I use both passive and aggressive defenses when protecting my home in the here and now. In a SHTF scenario it will be up to the bad guys to discover how aggressive and how passive those defenses may be. As it is just the wife and I in the initial phases of any shit storm I have given this much thought.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, Prepared One, I just hope there's enough time in my scenario to react to the oncoming danger with ample time to spare. I don't want my first warning to be the front door being kicked in!

This is the problem with a 'blind corner.' I'll bet a quiet stranger could be most of the way up our driveway before his silhouette showed his outline through the pane on our front door. We'll be living here for quite a while and I'd like to find a reliable alternative to our present set up.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Well, Prepared One, I just hope there's enough time in my scenario to react to the oncoming danger with ample time to spare. I don't want my first warning to be the front door being kicked in!
> 
> This is the problem with a 'blind corner.' I'll bet a quiet stranger could be most of the way up our driveway before his silhouette showed his outline through the pane on our front door. We'll be living here for quite a while and I'd like to find a reliable alternative to our present set up.


Cameras will help with blind spots as long as you have internet and power. I use mine to great effect. No one is coming that I don't see. The Ring security cam and Arlo wireless cameras have proven reliable for me.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

The down side of having dogs, is when they bark the alert....it's good to give you notice somethings up, but you also lose some element of surprise in your defense. Not only do you know 'they' are there but they know you know. 

Cats can also be something of a help if you're paying attention. They will perk up their ears & stare in the direction of any odd noises, but don't usually give a vocal alert. If for any reason an intruder breaks in, you can always piss off the cat & throw it at them...….those claws come in handy. 

As for grumpy neighbors......once things start happening, they will probably get mighty friendly all of a sudden. Maybe not all of them, but more than now. You can also call for a neighborhood security meeting at that point so everyone that is willing can gather to talk strategies for survival because that will be on everyone's mind and top priority.......but don't you go in like John Wayne (know all, can do all,) but play dumb just to see what others think or how well they are prepared, etc to give you an idea of who might actually have your back or not. If you don't let anyone know your capabilities, then if they are not trustworthy then you can easily defend yourself against them, if it comes to that. Be the wolf in sheeps clothing for your own survival. 

Then again, you may have to trust questionable people to some extent


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

JustAnotherNut said:


> .... Cats can also be something of a help if you're paying attention. They will perk up their ears & stare in the direction of any odd noises, but don't usually give a vocal alert.......


My two fuzzbutts are _great_ watchcats.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> My two fuzzbutts are _great_ watchcats.


We have an older Jack Russell that I've always called a pint sized pit bull whose like the town crier, and a Heinz 57 mutt with Shephard/Lab/Pit that doesn't like men....then the psycho diva feline.

The other night, the Jack started barking, then the mix was growling & barking with hackles raised. I checked the cat who had been sleeping on the arm of the couch near the door and she was perked as well. I couldn't hear anything but went to check out the back window, away from the front door...the neighbor a few houses down was playing with an RC car in the street. This time all is well that ends well.

And for anyone with dogs, any kind of dogs...&#8230;...never underestimate their devotion to you & the family unit and the instinct to protect their pack at all costs, even without formal training. Even Chihuahua, Shitz Shu or Poodles will attack anyone that presents a threat.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

We also have a dog, and he's a great little fuzz-butt alarm clock. But that's the problem I have.

Sure, he takes point and notifies us that someone is on their way to our front door. But from there I would try to intervene. With people so callused and ignorant, some poser might try to shoot our dog to silence him.

I would never send him out alone.


----------



## ntxmerman (Aug 5, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> DO NOT put IR illuminators on them. Anyone can subvert them by simply using their own IR camera.


Please, tell me more about subverting IR cameras. I am not familiar with that concept, and I learn much from you. My Internet search has not yet returned any helpful information. I have a couple of extra IR cameras that I will play with sometime to see if I can find the weakness. The cameras are motion activated, and once my motion sensor lights turn on, the image changes to "regular" from IR.

In my specific case, I have two different cameras at the front and rear of my home which are the primary entry points where people will likely enter and exit. They serve different purposes for me. One set is the IR for seeing things in low light. The other set is "normal" hi-res color at a different location and different angles. My theory was that someone might beat one camera, and likely would not even notice the second camera (because I never see multiple cameras targeting the same spot).

In case anyone reads this, do remember to put the system on a battery backup. Just like your alarm system, you want the system to still function even if the power is out or the telephone line is cut.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

ntxmerman said:


> Please, tell me more about subverting IR cameras. ....


IR cameras 'see' in the infrared electromagnetic range. In order to 'see' in total darkness, you can add infrared emitters. Basically, they produce IR to 'shine' on the area around the camera. Essentially, it floods the area with IR. IR is outside the visible range of human vision, so you can't see it.

But anyone with an IR imager (IR camera... you can buy them for cheap online), they can just pull it out, turn it on, and look for the stupendously 'bright' spots that will indicate the location of an IR camera.

One doesn't need to disable the camera... one only needs to don their own IR emitters and it would overpower the camera's imaging. While you would see a bright spot on your monitor, you won't be able to see any details (ie, recognize the person) because they're nothing but a bright spot.


----------



## ntxmerman (Aug 5, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> IR cameras 'see' in the infrared electromagnetic range. In order to 'see' in total darkness, you can add infrared emitters. Basically, they produce IR to 'shine' on the area around the camera. Essentially, it floods the area with IR. IR is outside the visible range of human vision, so you can't see it.
> 
> But anyone with an IR imager (IR camera... you can buy them for cheap online), they can just pull it out, turn it on, and look for the stupendously 'bright' spots that will indicate the location of an IR camera.
> 
> One doesn't need to disable the camera... one only needs to don their own IR emitters and it would overpower the camera's imaging. While you would see a bright spot on your monitor, you won't be able to see any details (ie, recognize the person) because they're nothing but a bright spot.


Thank you for the thorough explanation. I now understand. I never thought about using IR to beat IR. I was more concerned about an air rifle or spray paint.

Another layer I have at my house are the motion sensor lights that kick on if someone approaches about 20 feet from the house, and I set the "regular" cameras to capture those images from better angles.

Also, Salt-N-Pepper mentioned to me once about what my (and his) house looks with those things on. In a grid down situation, if someone had any form of night vision or IR imager, my house would advertise that I still have power. That is a potential liability that I have considered. The non-IR type of camera is handy to overcome that issue. That reminds me, I need to purchase another 4 pack of those just in case. That is another reason to have a large (mine is 16) channel system.

Thank you, again, Back Pack Hack!


----------



## Crunch (Dec 12, 2019)

ntxmerman said:


> In a grid down situation, if someone had any form of night vision or IR imager, my house would advertise that I still have power. That is a potential liability that I have considered. The non-IR type of camera is handy to overcome that issue.


Or a potential asset as a deterrent effect if you consider it from the point of view of the attackers. They are either going to have NV gear or some other means to detect IR that will see your IR emitters, or they won't.

If they do, then they'd likely want to use their NV to its greatest advantage by attacking at night with the hope that the occupants don't have NV and wouldn't be able to see them to respond effectively. Most criminals would choose an easy rather than a hard target, or at least they will in the beginning until the easy targets are all gone. Active IR emitters around your home will tell them from a distance that you must have some form(s) of NV capability, you wouldn't waste power to produce IR light unless you could see it and use it to your advantage. So at night your house might look like a "fair fight" to them, which is most likely not what they want.

If they don't have NV gear or a means to detect IR, then its moot since you do which gives you an advantage and they won't even know it.

Something else too just since I didn't see it mentioned is that most motion sensors use passive IR sensors, they don't emit any IR light but just detect it. Passive IR sensors won't be illuminated when viewed through NV scopes or IR cameras.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

San said:


> well, there pop goes my bubble ... even if I have a fence and it's private property? I'm gonna look into tiger traps anyways for fun.


 Punji sticks in hidden pits behind your fence line.

Concertina wire after that, slow them down enough to take them out.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Crunch said:


> Or a potential asset as a deterrent effect if you consider it from the point of view of the attackers. They are either going to have NV gear or some other means to detect IR that will see your IR emitters, or they won't.
> 
> If they do, then they'd likely want to use their NV to its greatest advantage by attacking at night with the hope that the occupants don't have NV and wouldn't be able to see them to respond effectively. Most criminals would choose an easy rather than a hard target, or at least they will in the beginning until the easy targets are all gone. Active IR emitters around your home will tell them from a distance that you must have some form(s) of NV capability, you wouldn't waste power to produce IR light unless you could see it and use it to your advantage. So at night your house might look like a "fair fight" to them, which is most likely not what they want.
> 
> ...


I have CCTV with night IR vision built in, covers 360 degrees of my home.

I also have ANPVS-4 Night Sights, and ANPVS-7 goggles.

The IR emitters on the CCTV makes everything look like daylight outside for about 600 feet.

You can use a cell phone camera to detect IR emissions at the source.


----------



## Crunch (Dec 12, 2019)

SOCOM42 said:


> I have CCTV with night IR vision built in, covers 360 degrees of my home.
> 
> I also have ANPVS-4 Night Sights, and ANPVS-7 goggles.
> 
> ...


Whoa, that's an NV investment for sure. We have a CCTV camera watching our driveway and gate, it has an IR illuminator that comes on automatically after dark.










A couple more in storage, I'll mount them when needed and we can power them without the grid.










Our lone NV scope is poor in comparison, Gen 1, it's only saving grace is that with the illumination from the CCTV cameras lighting the yard I won't have to use the illuminator on the scope. The woods around us are thick, so there won't be any 100 yd+ shots but more like 100' max. Yukon NVRS on my Rem 7400 in .30-06, mainly for 4-legged game.










Yes, I would like to upgrade, but it's a tough sell to the missus. It might fly if I took up coyote hunting, but no interest in hunting coyotes.


----------



## CarolynSharp (Jul 13, 2021)

First of all, ask what source the water is taken from. If stand-alone well or borehole, you will have to take the liquid from it for analysis. This will help determine the concentration of heavy metals and other harmful components. If the examination shows that you can not eat this moisture, you will have to rebuild everything or buy an expensive purification system. That section of the pipeline, which runs on the street, should be well insulated; otherwise, it can burst or freeze in the winter. It is recommended to check some of the pipes in the house for rust and leaks. But I didn't do all this because I just bought a house and lot for sale and didn't have to deal with all kinds of problems.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

CarolynSharp said:


> First of all, ask what source the water is taken from. If stand-alone well or borehole, you will have to take the liquid from it for analysis. This will help determine the concentration of heavy metals and other harmful components. If the examination shows that you can not eat this moisture, you will have to rebuild everything or buy an expensive purification system. That section of the pipeline, which runs on the street, should be well insulated; otherwise, it can burst or freeze in the winter. It is recommended to check some of the pipes in the house for rust and leaks. But I didn't do all this because I just bought a house and lot for sale and didn't have to deal with all kinds of problems.


Welcome to the forum. The link has been removed because it didn't really relate to your post. I'm wondering if that was self promotion. I hope not and hope you are here to contribute. Pop on over to New Member Introductions and introduce yourself if you would please.


----------



## Swrock (Dec 14, 2018)

A roll of chicken wire stretched across an area of the yard with empty aluminum cans hanging on it will get your attention when somebody runs into it or tries to go over it.
Provided somebody is awake to hear it.
Wife and I have discussed this scenario and would sleep in shifts if it got bad.
Crossbow with night vision scope would be handy. Quietly take out a thug without alerting other gang members.
Of course guns and ammo at the ready at all times.


----------

